

Hummingbird; A powerful RaspberryPi competitor - styxit
http://www.solid-run.com/products/hummingboard/

======
kwestro
Kind of silly. RaspberryPi doesn't compete with anybody. They're like a
charity, with the goal of doing the most good.

